# Tortoises at Hamburg



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey all, I'm posting this here to be specific about location and time - the next Hamburg show is April 25th and I am attending, hoping to bring home some tortoises - all I'm asking here is, does anybody know any specific vendor there that sells any? If I can talk to somebody and buy beforehand and just pick up at the show - that would be ideal - thanks in advance for any help 

Ps: if the mods feel this is better suited for the "wanted" section, I apologize - I posted in this section because of it being about a very specific location in the northeast


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Garden state tortoise


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you very much Greg


----------

